# Mask policy



## Deadbydawn (Jun 28, 2020)

Are teammates at all Distribution Centers supposed to be wearing masks? If so, is the policy being enforced or are there people not wearing them?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jun 28, 2020)

At least as of Friday mine was voluntary. If you want one it’s provided.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jun 28, 2020)

Voluntary here.


----------



## Luck (Jun 29, 2020)

Voluntary. Wearing a mask is pointless anyway except maybe for packers and guys working together in ART.


----------



## BoxedIn (Jun 29, 2020)

Required in mine unless you are off alone like in an aisle or trailer by yourself, then you can take it off.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jun 29, 2020)

Voluntary here. I notice thay the OMs will wear them when the higher ups are around then ditch them once they're gone.  They seem pointless and just making it so theres more cross contamination imo.  If they're to filter out a virus why is everyone constantly touching them to readjust if there is a possibility a virus is currently on it or setting them down on a machine desk or those yellow pole things that prevent people from running into something important.  It doesn't matter if you're off and alone somewhere if it's airborne... The warehouse fans move a lot of air.  I work nights and idk why we dont open the vents to the outside instead of staying sealed up and having the AC blasting. Unless you're working near the AC units its still cooler outside than inside....


----------



## stillsearching (Jun 29, 2020)

Voluntary at my DC, most people that I see on my shift don't wear them.


----------



## Great (Jun 29, 2020)

Mandatory in my d.c. unless you are working by self. A lot of people are not wearing it right so it's not doing any good. They wear it on their mouth but not on their nose.


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 29, 2020)

Mandatory at my DC.  But people dont wear them when OMs arent around


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jun 30, 2020)

Voluntary at mine.  I'd say about 30% wear them. We have them available sealed upon request and also at sanitizing stations throughout the building.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jul 1, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> Voluntary at mine.  I'd say about 30% wear them. We have them available sealed upon request and also at sanitizing stations throughout the building.




That's another thing.  Ours are not sealed and the box is usually open and sitting close to the time clock at startup where we w4w and they don't hug peoples faces.  Previous shift all walk by them and stand around them while waiting for the time clock to hit exactly 6.  At times one of the higher ups would grab the box and walk them around person to person asking if they want one....  The masks stick together so they have to get touched to prevent pulling more than one at a time.  The one higher up has had her own cloth mask since the start and she is constantly touching it at the mouth area to adjust it and pulls it down under her chin to talk literally defeating the purpose of wearing it.  Nobody is stopping anything just possibly slowly delaying the inevitable.  Did get another text to call the crisis number about how we have more multiple confirmed cases yesterday. Were being scheduled mandatory overtime but we are all caught up for the most part.  Now other projects around the warehouse are being done. They've been talking about painting the front foot or so on the carts so people know not to load them beyond that which they finally did.  They also added a bolt on the top of the carts to hang the the rubber bands on and the ones unloading the carts are now tasked with taking them off and putting them on a tree. They're expanding the startup area for the machines to hopefully prevent machines being blocked in by another.


----------



## Great (Jul 2, 2020)

My dc have gst/ ert members passing them out before shifts and after shifts. We are required to wear them. When they  passed them at they  have blue medical gloves on. The mask are also put in baggies. 2 mask per bag. Suppose to change mask every 6 hours.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jul 6, 2020)

So we are now requiring masks. They take away hazard pay, but it’s so unsafe we have to wear masks?  What a joke.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 6, 2020)

Wearing it on the chin, cool.  Hanging spares off the rear view mirror, even cooler.  Best are the tough guys doing the prior two and speeding in the big black pick up truck with the arm hanging out holding on to a cigarette.  Wrist slung over the steering wheel:  an additional 10 points.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 7, 2020)

Great said:


> My dc have gst/ ert members passing them out before shifts and after shifts. We are required to wear them. When they  passed them at they  have blue medical gloves on. The mask are also put in baggies. 2 mask per bag. Suppose to change mask every 6 hours.


Actually every 2 hours , break , lunch , break


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 7, 2020)

Somewhat enforced at local Planet Fitness gyms.  Posted mandatory but the Type A muscle heads somehow get around it.  Gym management has to polish up their balls and start saying something.  I just steer clear of those assholes.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 7, 2020)

A gym is one of last places you want to be right now. Very high on the unsafe list.


----------

